# Wade Fishing Continues to Be Strong; Seadrift, TX. 10/1/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It started and ended with a bang. The in between was a bit of a grind. We got on a good trout bite at first light with several 17-20" fish landed. From 11am to 1pm was a bit slow, still managed a few keeper fish on each wade, then after some lunch we jumped back out to find ourselves walking into some very solid trout and one 26 incher, which was released.

Waist deep water had more bites, but knee deep had the size! All fish were caught on DSL pumpkinseed and strawberry wine with an 1/8oz jig head.

As incredible as the fishing was this summer to where we are now post Harvey. I am really looking forward to catching some monsters this winter. Everything is shaping up to be able to produce quality trout all winter long. Contact me today to set your date. 

We are also starting to book Port Mansfield Trophy Trout trips, give me a call for more details. December 1st-April 30th.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a cancellation for this weekend Oct. 13th and 14th. these dates are good for bull reds at the POC jetties, or we can wade artificial in San Antonio bay. Either way I know you won't be disappointed. Give me a shout if interested.


----------

